
The Woman Behind Latin America's Literary Boom - Thevet
http://www.newyorker.com/books/page-turner/the-woman-behind-latin-americas-literary-boom
======
mturmon
Related: Andrew Wylie, who controls the estates of Susan Sontag, Italo
Calvino, and others, was in talks with Balcells to merge their agencies
([http://qz.com/507983/super-agent-andrew-the-jackal-wylie-
may...](http://qz.com/507983/super-agent-andrew-the-jackal-wylie-may-inherit-
another-large-chunk-of-the-worlds-literary-talent/)).

Not knowing Balcells, I assumed this article would be about Sontag, who was
known for introducing many key U.S. literary figures to Latin American
writers.

